# FAQ - How to Remove Interior Trim



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Decided to change my interior trim to a darker oem version, thought id take pics etc along the way and create a how to for anyone wanting to remove/replace their trim.

Tools required

Set of plastic trim removal tools
Torx T10 bit (to remove centre console switches)
Torx T20 bit (to remove gaiter trim from console trim)
8mm socket (to remove 3 bolts holding ash tray in place)
Jewellers screwdriver small flat head (to remove ash tray frame from ash tray lid)

Glovebox
Removed the glovebox trim first, this is held on by 4 clips and can be accessed with the glovebox open, carefully work your way round the trim ensuring you don't pull trim to hard as its think and may bend :-(

Removed









Rear of trim









Centre console
Again this is held in place with a series of pegs which clip into the C frame
Carefully lever trim up at the visible ends using thin trim removal tool and carefully work you way round until free, unclip the wiring to the console switches, remove four screws (T20 Torx) that hold the gear gaiter in place, lift console trim away

Console trim unclipped









Gaiter removed









Switch wiring unclipped









Rear or trim showing pegs, switches and gaiter trim









Console switches held in place with two T10 Torx screws









Removed

















Ash Tray Removal
Remove Stereo

















Remove air con control unit by pushing the unit from the rear, accessed after stereo removal, two clips hold the unit in place










Aircon clips, one per side









3 bolts for ash tray can now be accessed, two in front below gear gaiter and one hidden in a void to the rear
Two front bolts









One rear bolt









Once bolts are removed the ash tray can be dropped down and removed at an angle










I didn't remove the wiring just moved the ash tray to the side









12v wiring









Ash tray lid removed by sliding the lid back and pressing the clips down at either side you can see in this pic at the top either side










Lid removed









Rear of lid with lid frame which needs to be removed by releasing the spring clips either side to let the pegs move out










Spring clips









Refitting is the reversal of removal 

New trim fitted









Colour comparison 

























Door handle trims arrived at last

The trim pulls out of the handle, its fairly tight so be patient and don't drop them, probably best to remove with the door closed that way if they fall they will only end up inside the car and not scratched or marked by landing on a hard rough surface !

New trim compared with old










Trim removed from handle showing the 3 rectangular fitment holes










Rear of trim showing the rectangular fitment pegs










New trim fitted










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice subtle change Gogs 
Nice write up too

But I think the ashtray bolts are 8mm aren't they

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice write up Gord... New trims are a great touch :wink:


----------



## pedrodani (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great good job.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Expensive cig lighter. Looks much better than my cheap plastic one...

Nice write up!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


> Nice subtle change Gogs
> Nice write up too
> 
> But I think the ashtray bolts are 8mm aren't they
> ...


Your spot on Lea, my mistake, corrected now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks all, hard to pick up the darker colour on camera once fitted, the pics don't do the darker trim justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Expensive cig lighter. Looks much better than my cheap plastic one...
> 
> Nice write up!


Its just a blanking cover (£6 iirc), nothing inside it, bought to match the buttons on the Rns-e, mirror control, air vents and aircon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very useful thank you Gord. You still loving the RS?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice writeup!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dreams1966 said:


> Very useful thank you Gord. You still loving the RS?


Thanks Scott, yeah it's by far the best TT ive owned 

How's you TT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cracking mate, I love it. I'm hoping to change to an RS Coupe next year... Need a TAD more storage than the Roadster offers. I'll miss the V6 noise through the quad-Milltek, but I guess the RS will give me goose bumps too


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good to hear it mate, I'm always surprised just how much i can get in the boot !

The V6 does have a lovely soundtrack but an RS with the sports exhaust makes a nice noise as well ;-)
Prepare for goose bumps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice little mod Gogs, sometimes the subtle changes can create a big difference and the darker trim does just that!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ben, i hummed and hawed after seeing templars mod about whether i bought a 2nd hand set and had them painted or bought one of the oem options price wise there was not a lot in it once the cost of 2nd hand parts were bought and painted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Great guide.

I think i may already have the darker silver on mine... but with the black writing quattro badge on the glovebox.

Mine doesnt looks as light as your pics.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Great guide, will come in very useful when I look at changing mine in the near future


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

aquazi said:


> Great guide.
> 
> I think i may already have the darker silver on mine... but with the black writing quattro badge on the glovebox.
> 
> ...


Be good to see a pic of yours aquazi, the pic doesn't do the trim justice, it is a fair bit darker, and i also noticed the replacement glovebox trim didn't have the Quattro in black unlike the one i removed, this one seems to have a sparkle instead ! may need to remedy that ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

adamchelseafc said:


> Great guide, will come in very useful when I look at changing mine in the near future


If it helps, it was worth posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Look's great good job. My pet hate on my TT is the blank space where the tpms button should be, guessing the RS has 2 missing the other due to the fixed rear spoiler?

Going to check what finish is on my interior trim tomorrow as per your other post I didn't realise there were 3 options.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Later TT's don't have the tpms button, on later cars it's controlled through the dis

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Later TT's don't have the tpms button, on later cars it's controlled through the dis
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yeah I know mate, mine is the facelift model but it isn't in my dis. I remember you said before that it could be activated by vcd's depending on what abs module my car had. Is it as simple as just enabling something in vcd's or do you need to add extra wires loom's etc

edit

never mind found a old post about it here, I have the 1AT module

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=327734&hilit=tpms+dis


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

gogs said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Great guide, will come in very useful when I look at changing mine in the near future
> ...


Thanks for this Gogs, interesting and informative post.
Last week I priced up two trim items at Audi: drivers door pull trim (£53) and glove box trim (just under £50). Both of mine had been marked by previous owner when I bought it and I was thinking about replacements.
My TT is a 2.0 quattro roadster sport (not S line) so I am assuming the trim is the "aluminium laser" as described in the sales brochure.
Two questions:
1. having bought a full set yourself are you aware of more reasonable source of OEM parts?
2. are you keeping your originals or thinking of selling?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They are not cheap items to buy new sadly, i bought the lot from bks including door handle trim

I have my old trim listed in the for sale section

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well at long last and after a few mix ups the door handle trim has landed to complete the trim swap 

now fitted, instructions at the start of the post










Side by side (new to the left)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Great write up.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Fantastic guide. I'm considering wrapping these alloy items to obtain a look similar to ReTTro's car, so this guide will be most helpful cheers


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm gonna wrap all of my trim but I'm not sure if to go carbon or brushed steel, orderd 1 sheet of each wrap so I'll have to see.


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

Super write up Gogs ! Great posts .. tempted to go for carbon fiber on mine ..will see ..


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

hope I can find this particular design and colour to match my interior &#8230;.


----------



## had9 (Sep 17, 2021)

Do i need to disconnect the battery or not, before unpluging the cable that is attached to the buttons on the underside of the panel


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

My uncle has been asking about improving the interior trim of his newly acquired '14 MK2. Gonna refer to your guide here on removing the parts. Got to finish first the installation of the exhaust and suspension from 4 Wheelonline onto the truck before we can start working on it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *DraymondRT* - If you need any references, we have an extensive collection of workshop manuals in the *Knowledge Base* -








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *DraymondRT* - If you need any references, we have an extensive collection of workshop manuals in the *Knowledge Base* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, we'll check that out! Thank you


----------

